# Whats The Benefits Of Having MK4 Rear Brakes On MK3?



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

as stated seen a bunch of people using. was wondering what are the increases of using thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Whats The Benefits Of Having MK4 Rear Brakes On MK3? (ChunkyPeanuts)*

The Mk4 calipers are supposedly less prone to binding.
IMHO the real advantage is the aluminum caliper is much lighter than the steel one. Reduced unsprung weight is never bad.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Whats The Benefits Of Having MK4 Rear Brakes On MK3? (greyhare)*

There is a definite caliper rusting/freezing issue with MKII/MKIII steel rear calipers. The aluminum rear calipers aren't prone to that, as well as the unsprung weight grayhare mentioned.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Whats The Benefits Of Having MK4 Rear Brakes On MK3? (askibum02)*

We don't have the rusting/freezing problem out here, and I/m not sure that I would spend the money to swap working calipers just to save a few pounds.
Are the MKIV rear caliper parking brake assemblies more reliable than the MKIII design?
Swapping from MKIII rear calipers to MKIV rear calipers, is there any problem finding parking brake cables, that are compatible, or do you use the normal MKIII disk brake parking brake cables? Seems to me I've seen some threads from people who have done the swap and don't have working parking brakes (are those all guys that swapped from drum brakes to MKIV rear brakes, and didn't have disc brake parking brake cables to begin with?) because they can't figure out what to use for parking brake cables. 
The last 6 months the number of MKIVs in junkyards has risen dramatically to the point where I'm can probably find more MKIV rear brake calipers available for sale than I could afford to buy. 


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 7:23 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## dubbinway (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Whats The Benefits Of Having MK4 Rear Brakes On MK3? (germancarnut51)*

Im running the mk 4 calipers on my jetta. The parking brake cables I used are the stock type (I was told to use those.) I went from a drum to disc swap. I bought new cables (MK3) from gap. Adjusted them correctly to the mk4 bently and they work great. The calipers have cooling fins on them if that's a plus?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Whats The Benefits Of Having MK4 Rear Brakes On MK3? (dubbinway)*

I don't think cooling is necessary for the brake fluid in the rear calipers. More than likely, the purpose for the ribs casted onto the outside of the MKIV calipers is to stiffen the calipers in an attempt to prevent/minimize flexing/twisting of the calipers when braking.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Whats The Benefits Of Having MK4 Rear Brakes On MK3? (dubbinway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinway* »_Im running the mk 4 calipers on my jetta. The parking brake cables I used are the stock type (I was told to use those.) I went from a drum to disc swap. I bought new cables (MK3) from gap. Adjusted them correctly to the mk4 bently and they work great. The calipers have cooling fins on them if that's a plus?

you also need the 99 passat fluid tubes (name?) since the MK4 have banjo style screws


----------



## dubbinway (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Whats The Benefits Of Having MK4 Rear Brakes On MK3? (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_
you also need the 99 passat fluid tubes (name?) since the MK4 have banjo style screws 

ecs kit came with braided BRAKE LINES....


----------

